# Munna Should be punished or not???



## JhonCena (Nov 28, 2006)

Sanjay Dutt Should be punished or not???
he is one of my fav . he should not be punished 
wat do u think???


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 28, 2006)

Ofcourse he shud not be
How can he be a terrorist?????????????


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 28, 2006)

he is good man yaar.


----------



## outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

i dont think he's a terrorist, but if he's guilty he should be punished


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 29, 2006)

Any one who has commited a crime has to be punished.........be it a actor or be it any other high profile people........In case of Sanjay I think that he must not be punished until there is any solid evidence against him..............................
He is a cool guy.... I would like to see him back in superhit films.....


----------



## caleb (Nov 29, 2006)

Difficult to judge someone on the basis of newspaper articles & TV news and most of all our questionable judiciary...besides I am not competent to judge another man...let him be free I think he suffered enough plus the judge declared that he is not a terrorist.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 29, 2006)

Common Law for everybody.
If guilty: PUNISH HIM! NO ROOM FOR OTHER THOUGHTS.


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 29, 2006)

He may not be a terrorist, but how can he keep AK56, pistol and hand granades in his house? He should be punished!! Law should be equal for everyone!

You guys like him as an actor. Thats fine. But he has committed crime in his personal life and for that HE MUST BE PUNISHED!!


----------



## JGuru (Nov 29, 2006)

Tuxfan said:
			
		

> He may not be a terrorist, but how can he keep AK56, pistol and hand granades in his house? He should be punished!! Law should be equal for everyone!
> 
> You guys like him as an actor. Thats fine. But he has committed crime in his personal life and for that HE MUST BE PUNISHED!!



I totally agree with @Tuxfan. If we like an actor doesn't mean that he/she can go scot-free after commiting a crime!!!


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 29, 2006)

Completely agree with tuxfan but government spare actors,talk about Salman khan,what happened ? He was not punished.


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Nov 29, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> He may not be a terrorist, but how can he keep AK56, pistol and hand granades in his house? He should be punished!! Law should be equal for everyone!
> 
> You guys like him as an actor. Thats fine. But he has committed crime in his personal life and for that HE MUST BE PUNISHED!!



tux  ....i am with u ...  being a good actor  does not mean that he  should be let off !!  

if being popular or someone's fav is the criteria for being  let off then 
 SHIBU SOREN  should also be let off ...he is also liked by many people in his constituency..thatz y he has also been voted in by the people..but that  doesn't make him / grant him any special status..
now if he were to be let off then there  would be a hue and cry about the system being courrupt and blah blah blah...

come off it guys...

PS: details about his conviciton here


----------



## mihirvashist (Nov 29, 2006)

i'll prefer to wait for court's judgement rather commenting


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2006)

Sanjay Dutt is   an actor is not a reason for evicting from punishment.he needs to be punished if he was guilty(which i think is correct,it's near impossible for a common man to have an AK-56,which can fire @ 600~ bullets per minute afaik).but if he ever was brought in "Janta Ki Adalat" he will surely escape from punishment as most of the ppl are his fans


----------



## gg_3000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Keeping in mind that he had links in the bomb blast, punish him!


----------



## hermit (Nov 30, 2006)

when money speaks we are quite .


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 30, 2006)

He must be punished.HE ws definitly engaged in terrorist activities,otherwise person like him cannot be behind the bars.Law sud be equal for all.He may be very famous character,but he did smthing against the nation.


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 30, 2006)

Where There Is Money....there Is A Way....


----------



## faraaz (Dec 9, 2006)

If guilty, he must be punished...else, acquit.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Dec 10, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^ How can you conclude on anyone by yourself?? Have you studies his case??


----------



## sachin_kothari (Dec 10, 2006)

how many people who have actually committed more serious crimes have been punished?


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 14, 2006)

i balanced the result 19-19.

i like sanju baba, he is a good actor....... but law has to take it's own course.


----------



## sanddy (Dec 23, 2006)

He is a criminal,he had and also may have links with various illegal organisations ,a person  without any reason might never have loaded weapon,
 many of the persons who were arrested for the same case related to him have admitted that he was related to them ,so there's no point to consider him "saf sutra",HE SHOULD BE HANGED TILL DEATH",for some money he has hekped in killing so many innocent people


----------



## mostwanted (Dec 28, 2006)

for the nth time sanjay dutt is not a terrorist!!!!!!!!!!!he should not be punished


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 29, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> He may not be a terrorist, but how can he keep AK56, pistol and hand granades in his house? He should be punished!! Law should be equal for everyone!
> 
> You guys like him as an actor. Thats fine. But he has committed crime in his personal life and for that HE MUST BE PUNISHED!!



Yes.


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Jan 3, 2007)

If I had done all those he had done would the law forgive me? if not then why he? because he is an actor and famous? rediculous.


----------



## deewana (Jan 4, 2007)

For those who don't know,
He is the man who helped kill hundreds of innocent people, made several thousand disable, suffered millions of people economically, tried to destroy the economic backbone of our country.

If he would have not helped the underworld keep arms at his place or have reported to police, the life of hundreds, children of many, husbands of many could have been saved.

Its a pity and boldness of most of the Indian hearts who can forgive this killer and criminal in lure of some camera acts. It happens only in India!


----------



## jasbir_jonny (Jan 11, 2007)

to tum log yeh sochrela hai ki munna ka khatia khadi kiya jaye ya na to apun bolta hai k sala dusra tpori kahan se layenge


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 13, 2007)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> He may not be a terrorist, but how can he keep AK56, pistol and hand granades in his house? He should be punished!! Law should be equal for everyone!
> 
> You guys like him as an actor. Thats fine. But he has committed crime in his personal life and for that HE MUST BE PUNISHED!!



I agree Law is equal for everybody..but he has already spend 18 months in jail for keeping AK56 in home! Wasn't that enough that he is again in legal tangles now?

I think he has got his share of punishment and should not be punished anymore.


----------

